# مبتدأ أم مجرور بالإضافة



## pazzo

​اخوتي الأعزاء
أرجو مساعدتكم في هذا السؤال


يحتوي الكتابُ على الكثيرِ من أنواعِ الأدبِ مثلِ: الشعرِ، والنثرِ... ‏


هل الكلمات بعد مثل: مرفوعة (مبتدأ) أم مجرورة بمثل؟
بعبارة أخرى هل الكلام الذي يأتي بعد النقطتين هو بداية جملة جديدة ويبدأ بمبتدأ أم هو مجرور بالاضافة بعد مثل؟ إن وجد مرجع لغوي يدعم رأيكم أرجو كتابة الرابط


----------



## Bertie_Wooster

.((علامة الترقيم ((النقطتين فوق بعض)) لا ترمز لنهاية الجملة بل لتكملتها لذلك على الأرجح أن الكلمات الآتية بعد ((مثل)) تُعرب ((مجرورة بمثل

.والمبتدأ في الأصل لا يكون إلّا في الجملة السليمة؛ و ((الشِعر والنثر)) هي كلمات متقاطعة و ليست جملة كاملة

.أيضاً، المبتدأ دائماً يكون مرفوعاً، فإذا أعربنا ((الشِعر والنثر)) كمبتدأ فسيصير ((مِثل الشِعرُ و النثرُ)) و ذلك لن يبدو صحيحاً

.هذا في وجهة نظري، وفوق كلِّ ذي علمٍ عليم


----------



## pazzo

اشكرك على مشاركتك القيمة.​


----------



## physicist12

ياسيدي الكريم ،لا اعتقد أني سأجد لك مرجعا معتمداا لأستدل به ،نلكني اعتقد انني واثق جدا مما سأأقوله لك الان : ان التنقيط هو دخيل على اللغة العربية (بما فب دلك النقطتان وما ياتي من جمل اعتراضية) .وعليه فانه في الحقيقة لا وزن ابداا للنقطتين في هذه الحالة  وبالتالي فان ما ياتي بعد "مثل" هو مضاف اليه والمضاف اليه يكون مجروراا دوما​


----------



## pazzo

شكرًا جزيلاً لك. أنت على حق التنقيط دخيل، وحالة الجر بالاضافة هي الصحيحة.


----------

